

TED - Inspired talks by the world's greatest thinkers and doers - jonnytran
http://www.ted.com/

======
pchristensen
How is this not a dupe?

(I love TED, don't get me wrong, I'm just surprised this hasn't been submitted
before)

~~~
jonnytran
Well I've never seen it before; that's why I submitted it.

